# help me out



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

O.k. this may sound like a dumb question but o well here goes....
I want to know what car has or doesnt have. I know it has a front strut tower bar and im almost certain that it has the sway bars but im not sure, does it have the front or rear or both? and does it have a lower tie bar? would the Nismo front strut tower bar be a wast of money since mine already has a strut bar? just asking because im going to drop a few hundred dollors on my car and i want to see what i do or dont have so i can upgrade. Right now on my list is header, exhast, intake, and depending on what i have and dont have those suspension parts. Im not getting all those right now just what i have enough for this month all im looking into right now is Nismo parts but any good info on any other part would be good, any info would do and opinions on what i should get first would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

all it comes with stock is the front strut bar


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> all it comes with stock is the front strut bar


2 more questions for you "experts" are the sway bars easy bolt-ons? and whats the big difference between the header with the converter and without it besides the price.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

PLEASE read and search....just about every question you asked has been answered.


----------



## mcr (Jan 22, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> all it comes with stock is the front strut bar


Actually, it has a rear sway bar too. It's built into the beam axle.

- Mike


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

mcr said:


> Actually, it has a rear sway bar too. It's built into the beam axle.
> 
> - Mike


would the nismo thicker one be a big improvement?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

mcr said:


> Actually, it has a rear sway bar too. It's built into the beam axle.
> 
> - Mike


I'm pretty sure it has a front sway bar as well.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> does it have a lower tie bar?


fyi- all cars have a lower tie bar. your rad. and condensor rest on the lower tie bar and the top mounts into the upper tie bar or rad support.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

UofS bolts35 said:


> fyi- all cars have a lower tie bar. your rad. and condensor rest on the lower tie bar and the top mounts into the upper tie bar or rad support.


By lower tie bar I think he means lower control arm tie bar. Not all cars have this.


----------

